

Raspberry Pi Announces $25 Camera Module - selvan
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/02/raspberry-pi-camera-module/

======
enuncajon
I'm pretty sure my weekend (or likely next weekend) just got planned. I'm
going to strap one of these to the bottom of my hobbyzone super cup and take
some HD aerial videos of the neighborhood. Thanks Raspberry Pi!

